# How would you describe 'faith failure,' if at all?



## Puritanhead (Mar 9, 2006)

*How would you describe \'faith failure,\' if at all?*

How would describe 'faith failure,' if at all? Are there any moral lessons from particular passages of the Bible that speak to this matter? On occasion, I hear pastors, theologians, and teachers utilize this phraseology 'faith failure.' It seems to embody desperation amidst hardship endured by a believer and failing to walk in faith and in God's strength. 

For example, when David sought refuge among the 'godless Philistines' some call it a 'faith failure.' It's not to say that those who experience it are devoid of faith, but they are "leaning on their own understanding," their own strength, and resources, and not relying on God's provision.

[Edited on 3-9-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 9, 2006)

Jesus speaks of those, including the disciples, who were men of "little faith," meaning that either they had not an appropriate level of faith to exercise; or they were not exercising the faith they did have appropriately which amounted to the same thing. You could speak of this as "failure of faith" in a way analogous to failure of nerve or muscle. But the essence of this failure is *moral*.

However, I wonder if the idea is being expressed by the pastors and theologians you mentioned in the same way. Are they thinking of "faith" in purely human terms? As if, in other words, exercise of faith is like "opening the door." I want to know first how these men define a faith-success.

It takes practically no effort to swing a propery balanced and oiled door, regardless of its weight. My 9-month old can push a door open. Do these men think of "faith failure" in terms of a man's _willingness_ to "try the door," to "step out in faith," etc.? That is, not so much a _moral_ failure of constitution, as a _mental_ failure of apprehension.

Certainly David (to use the example provided) was not exercising faith as he should have. It was a moral failure on his part to trust his own judgment and seek out a refuge in the company of the enemies of God's people. But it would be wrong to posit that his failure was due merely to his not relying on his innate faith resources--to a switch God had flipped in his life when he had met some faith-condition, and thus enjoyed new capacities.

A believer's faith is only properly exercised when it is actuated by the resident Holy Spirit. Its that "coming alongside" of us, like a parent with a child on a bike--only forever--where we properly exercise faith in conjunction with the work of the Holy Spirit. And when we do so, we will never fail (regardless of the outcome) for God, in the person of the Holy Spirit, can never fail in his intention.

So, our own faith always fails. Always, if we are talking about our innate bare faith. If those speaking of "faith-failure" mean that sometimes our faith works right _on its own,_ and other times we are faith-failures because we tried a different sort of faith, but the same strength, then I think its off base. It's not just God's provision we are talking about, but God himself.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW, Bruce. Excellent post!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 9, 2006)

It seems that "faith failure" is misnomer as a person who has this affliction is relying on his own resources, and not on God's providential provision, and is failing to walk in faith. But God doesn't believe for us, it is we who must believe. But only God regenerates and sustains a believer in faith.

I'm wondering whether any pastors here think the cliche properly defined and expounded upon-- is okay to utilize whether teaching Sunday school or preaching in the pulpit.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> WOW, Bruce. Excellent post!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 9, 2006)

The answer to a failure of faith (which is a _personal_ failure, not merely a "component" or "faculty" failure) is not to: "just believe" harder or more or better next time, but to _repent._ Look (with spiritual eyes) unto Jesus, the Author and Finisher of our faith.

The answer isn't inside of us when we confront our moral failures, but outside of us. Peter began to sink when he took his eyes (of faith) off Jesus. This is a child-like habit that we must never relinquish. The strength and constancy of our faith (such as it is) is found in our accustomed gaze and study of Jesus (Jn. 12:44-46).

But ask the strongest Christian you know how easy it is for him (or her) to turn and focus elsewhere.


(Thank you for your kind words, gentlemen)


----------

